# [Xorg] erreur de socket

## pi-2r

Bonjour,

suite à mon topic précédent (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808785-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html), j'ai décider d'installer fluxbox en suivan ce topic (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml).

Cependant quand je lance la commande "Xorg -configure", j'obtients cette erreur:

```
_XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

Fatal server error:

Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

j'ai trouvé sur google que l'on pouvait utiliser la commande netstat -ln mais bon je vois pas trop le rapport pour resoudre mon probléme ( source: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages ).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

## ghoti

Dans le message d'erreur, on lit :

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure an X server isn't already running 

 

Es-tu certain de lancer ta commande depuis une console texte et pas à partir d'un xterm sous xorg ?

Es-tu sûr d'avoir clôturé toutes tes sessions graphiques ?

----------

## pi-2r

bonjour,

merci de ta réponse ghoti, mais je me suis finalement tourné vers KDE (beaucop plus simple à mettre en place)

seul question, pour déinstaller xorg x-11, je le fait bien avec la commande emerge -unmerge xorg -x11 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *pi-2r wrote:*   

> pour déinstaller xorg x-11, je le fait bien avec la commande emerge -unmerge xorg -x11 ?

 

Il faut 2 tirets devant "unmerge"  :Wink: 

Tu peux remplacer "--unmerge" par "-C" (1 seul tiret!)

Mais attention, xorg-x11 est un meta-paquet !

Cela signifie que c'est un paquet (script) destiné à installer d'autres paquets par un jeu de dépendances.

Si tu le désinstalles, tu ne désinstalles que le meta-paquet et pas les paquets qui en dépendent.

Les paquets sous-jacents doivent être désinstallés individuellement mais c'est assez fastidieux et, à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'utilitaire tout fait pour effectuer cette tâche.

Par ailleurs, il faut prendre garde à ce qu'on vire car même si xorg-x11 injecte beaucoup de paquets inutiles, il installe aussi xorg-server qui, lui, est indispensable puisque c'est la base même de l'environnement graphique (donc nécessaire pour kde) !

Tu peux obtenir la liste des paquets installés par xorg-x11 avec une commande telle que :

```
equery -q list -i xorg-x11 | xargs equery g -l --depth=1
```

(equery est fourni par le package gentoolkit)

----------

